
Network stack specialization for performance - colinprince
http://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=2535779
======
colinprince
With conference PDF here:

[http://conferences.sigcomm.org/hotnets/2013/papers/hotnets-f...](http://conferences.sigcomm.org/hotnets/2013/papers/hotnets-
final43.pdf)

